# It's Nice



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

It's nice 2 get praise for ur work sometimes!:thumbup:
Was speaking with 1 of my site manager's yesterday! And he had been back at a house I had done a while back!
Well the guy tells him that any1 that has been into his house has been asking who did the plastering! He said it was taped not plastered! They were pretty amazed and asked who had done it!:yes:
Well it was a guy called Richie!:whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Some times a little recognition is nice. Well done Richie :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Some times a little recognition is nice. Well done Richie :thumbsup:


Yea it does help sometimes!:thumbsup:
Some of the tapers over here r shocking Gaz! But they get away with it!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

vanman said:


> yea it does help sometimes!:thumbsup:
> Some of the tapers over here r shocking gaz! But they get away with it!!


dido!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Just one passing comment like that can make it all seem worth while after all, and I don't care what Moore says......you're not a dildo :laughing:


----------

